
Ask HN: What are you using to build apps? - lakeeffect
It has been a while since I have built something?  Last time I used Meteor, which was pretty intuitive to learn and had a good ecosystems.  What would you suggest that I use today?  I&#x27;m looking for something that has a community and some free tutorials to get me started?
======
fefb
Hey,

For Mobile App, I am using Ionic 4 and React Native. The main positive point
is in the end you will be able to build for iOS and Android with same code.

For backend, I am using Google cloud, Firestore, google functions , graphql.

o/

